# If you bump into Mariah Carey...



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

please tell her I want her dog! LOL

OMG, look at that face! :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

she is adorable! I wonder where she got her from. Would amaze me to see a celebrity actually get a dog from a good breeder


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I bet he/she is from Bonnie. At first I thought it was Ava.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is a darling maltese!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Is that really her dog? I thought she recently got a jack russell and I've never seen her with a maltese.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought it was Ava too!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That dog is adorable! I want one too! :wub:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

ohhh my...that FACE!! i had never heard of her having a maltese, either, but if this is hers, she is one LUCKY lady! what a doll..


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Omg she is adorable and she does look like Ava!!! She's ice white too!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Johita @ Mar 6 2010, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892828


> Is that really her dog? I thought she recently got a jack russell and I've never seen her with a maltese.[/B]


I think she does have a jack russell. That little Maltese does look Ava! I think, though, that Maltese is a prop and not hers...maybe they used the dog for the photo because it matched her coat? Regardless, she's adorable (the Maltese)!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Mar 6 2010, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892813


> please tell her I want her dog! LOL
> 
> OMG, look at that face! :wub:
> 
> ...


that face looks distressed to me, sorry, just tellin it how I see it.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jacqui, I thought the same thing.....looks distressed.
Bet it is a prop to match her outfit.

Sweet little thing.....hey, maybe she and Pat are friends and she IS holding Ava!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

that sweet little baby looks like AVA :shocked:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG! that dog looks like Ava!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Mar 5 2010, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892813


> please tell her I want her dog! LOL
> 
> OMG, look at that face! :wub:
> 
> ...



Oh, yes, that's us...

come on girls....don't you recognize me? ..........well maybe 30 years ago.... :HistericalSmiley: 

gotta say though, it does look like Ava though...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 6 2010, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892895


> QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Mar 5 2010, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892813





> please tell her I want her dog! LOL
> 
> OMG, look at that face! :wub:
> 
> ...



Oh, yes, that's us...

come on girls....don't you recognize me? ..........well maybe 30 years ago.... :HistericalSmiley: 

gotta say though, it does look like Ava though...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I must inform you Pat, you look way better than Mariah.....way better!!! Love her music but don't think she is that attractive!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow that malt is gorgeous and she does look exactly like ava :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, I love that little girl! She is absolutley darling!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I Googled high and low, all sorts of wordage and found no mention of maltese and Mariah.

LOL.

I think the dog IS a prop for the photo.

Yes. It looks like Ava. Yes it looks distressed but Wolfie would too and he is well treated.....just a nervous nelly dude.

Mariah is dedicated to her Jack Russells.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Mar 6 2010, 06:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892889


> Jacqui, I thought the same thing.....looks distressed.
> Bet it is a prop to match her outfit.
> 
> Sweet little thing.....hey, maybe she and Pat are friends and she IS holding Ava!!!! [/B]




Hummmm Pat are you renting Ava out :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: my goodness that could beauty looks like Ava's twin


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She sure does look like little Miss Ava...I have seen Mariah with a Maltese on something before, maybe it was a music video or on MTV Cribs or something..I dont know.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No, I don't rent her out....although she would have a scared face on her if someone else was holding her...(ex. Mariah)
[attachment=62572:Ava_baby...11_09_rs.jpg] [attachment=62573:MariahCa...300x2981.jpg]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ava is so much prettier.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oohhh heini was booked once, too. he rather lives a rough boy live though than beeing an accesorie  
so he quit the job.

a picture from former times
[attachment=62581:heini_and_mariah.jpg]*


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

LOL Heini looks so cute next to mariah!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Kara @ Mar 6 2010, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893091


> She sure does look like little Miss Ava...I have seen Mariah with a Maltese on something before, maybe it was a music video or on MTV Cribs or something..I dont know.[/B]


I think there was one in the video "Honey" ? 

The dog doesn't look distressed to me..not sure why some of you are saying that. It could be I guess but I don't get that from looking at the picture


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Ava is definitely prettier. Glad that she's just a prop for the shoot. Some celebs just don't take good care of their pets. A celeb connected to a hotel chain comes to mind.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Mar 7 2010, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893141


> *oohhh heini was booked once, too. he rather lives a rough boy live though than beeing an accesorie
> so he quit the job.
> 
> a picture from former times
> [attachment=62581:heini_and_mariah.jpg]*[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

I didn't know Heini used to model! I should've guessed, though, with his boyish good looks..


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Mar 7 2010, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893207


> QUOTE (Kara @ Mar 6 2010, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893091





> She sure does look like little Miss Ava...I have seen Mariah with a Maltese on something before, maybe it was a music video or on MTV Cribs or something..I dont know.[/B]


I think there was one in the video "Honey" ? 

*The dog doesn't look distressed to me..not sure why some of you are saying that. It could be I guess but I don't get that from looking at the picture*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I didn't get that either... is it because she's a celebrity? :confused1:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 6 2010, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892895


> QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Mar 5 2010, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892813





> please tell her I want her dog! LOL
> 
> OMG, look at that face! :wub:
> 
> ...



Oh, yes, that's us...

come on girls....don't you recognize me? ..........well maybe 30 years ago.... :HistericalSmiley: 

gotta say though, it does look like Ava though...
[/B][/QUOTE]

I knew it . . you have been keeping this secret all this time Pat :wub: but it is AVA that gave it awya I guess :wub2:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 7 2010, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893134


> No, I don't rent her out....although she would have a scared face on her if someone else was holding her...(ex. Mariah)
> [attachment=62572:Ava_baby...11_09_rs.jpg] [attachment=62573:MariahCa...300x2981.jpg][/B]



OMGoodness I love this picture of AVA . .she is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 7 2010, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893279


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 7 2010, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893134





> No, I don't rent her out....although she would have a scared face on her if someone else was holding her...(ex. Mariah)
> [attachment=62572:Ava_baby...11_09_rs.jpg] [attachment=62573:MariahCa...300x2981.jpg][/B]



OMGoodness I love this picture of AVA . .she is BEAUTIFUL 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh....thank you! I just love my little munchkin..... :tender:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Pat, who are Ava's parents?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Mar 7 2010, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893282


> Pat, who are Ava's parents?[/B]



AVA:


Father: Ch. Angels Risque' Double Jeopardy Grand Father: Ch. Marcris Risque' Busniss Grandmother: Ch. Deonies Risque Expose'

Mother: Ch. Angels Top Secret at Khanthav Grand Mother: Ch. Angels Risques Cupid Grandmother: Marcirs Sweet Talk II


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 7 2010, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893284


> QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Mar 7 2010, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893282





> Pat, who are Ava's parents?[/B]



AVA:


Father: Ch. Angels Risque' Double Jeopardy Grand Father: Ch. Marcris Risque' Busniss Grandmother: Ch. Deonies Risque Expose'

Mother: Ch. Angels Top Secret at Khanthav Grand Mother: Ch. Angels Risques Cupid Grandmother: Marcirs Sweet Talk II
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ava and Rain are cousins!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you! I'm looking at getting a baby from Bonnie :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Mar 7 2010, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893265


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Mar 7 2010, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893207





> QUOTE (Kara @ Mar 6 2010, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893091





> She sure does look like little Miss Ava...I have seen Mariah with a Maltese on something before, maybe it was a music video or on MTV Cribs or something..I dont know.[/B]


I think there was one in the video "Honey" ? 

*The dog doesn't look distressed to me..not sure why some of you are saying that. It could be I guess but I don't get that from looking at the picture*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I didn't get that either... is it because she's a celebrity? :confused1:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think she's giving the stink eye,the one the kids give me and tell me,take the cussed picture mommy,huury up get it over with,hey the wind is messing up my top knot...can I have a treat now?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Mar 8 2010, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893265


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Mar 7 2010, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893207





> QUOTE (Kara @ Mar 6 2010, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893091





> She sure does look like little Miss Ava...I have seen Mariah with a Maltese on something before, maybe it was a music video or on MTV Cribs or something..I dont know.[/B]


I think there was one in the video "Honey" ? 

*The dog doesn't look distressed to me..not sure why some of you are saying that. It could be I guess but I don't get that from looking at the picture*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I didn't get that either... is it because she's a celebrity? :confused1:
[/B][/QUOTE]

For my part in what you dont get .. I dont really care who she is, celebrity or not, it just my opinion that the dog looks distressed, and not comfortable with the situation at all.

I respect your opinion not to get it, I hope you can respect mine


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Mar 8 2010, 04:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893350


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Mar 8 2010, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893265





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Mar 7 2010, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893207





> QUOTE (Kara @ Mar 6 2010, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893091





> She sure does look like little Miss Ava...I have seen Mariah with a Maltese on something before, maybe it was a music video or on MTV Cribs or something..I dont know.[/B]


I think there was one in the video "Honey" ? 

*The dog doesn't look distressed to me..not sure why some of you are saying that. It could be I guess but I don't get that from looking at the picture*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, I didn't get that either... is it because she's a celebrity? :confused1:
[/B][/QUOTE]

For my part in what you dont get .. I dont really care who she is, celebrity or not, it just my opinion that the dog looks distressed, and not comfortable with the situation at all.

I respect your opinion not to get it, I hope you can respect mine 
[/B][/QUOTE]

There was not a part that I didn't get, because you didn't explain why you thought the dog looked distressed, hence the reason I started analyzing (out loud). I'm sorry if it seemed as if I didn't respect your opinion, but I did... however it seems you believe that I don't get it when you didn't explain anything to comprehend. I can't read minds, so I have to try to think of possible reasons. Just because I didn't pick the right reason doesn't mean I didn't understand what you said.

:back2topic: Ava and that Malt look like they could be sisters, but Ava is my favorite! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I know you all are saying this looks like Ava( and it does a bit.......

But I think this is my Twinkle's Twin.....

here are some similar photos.

Or maybe Twinkle looks like Ava AND Mariah's doggie. They definitely look older.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Mar 5 2010, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892813


> please tell her I want her dog! LOL
> 
> OMG, look at that face! :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Mar 8 2010, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893357


> I know you all are saying this looks like Ava( and it does a bit.......
> 
> But I think this is my Twinkle's Twin.....
> 
> ...


Oh I see Twinkle in that picture too! Twinkle sure is a cutie :wub: :wub:


----------

